# Sigil NPC list, Venues list and Map downloads



## Ambrus

This is simply to announce that the full *Sigil NPC List*, *Sigil Venues List* and *Sigil Map* is now available for download of the planewalker.com site's dowloads page.

Please let me know about any mistakes or omissions in the document by posting in this thread.


----------



## Piratecat

Yoink!


EDIT: the download link doesn't work!


----------



## Ambrus

I was having problems with it earlier, but I thought I'd fixed it. It's working for me now. Try it again? :\


----------



## sckeener

it works...

only 700+?


----------



## Piratecat

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Ambrus

sckeener said:
			
		

> only 700+?



It's a work in progress. You're welcome to find me some more if you like.


----------



## Ruined

Thanks for the work involved!  This will help me better populate my campaign wiki.


----------



## Ripzerai

The Planescape Conspectus is basically just an ad that came with Dragon Magazine, and has no substantial new information. It's a bunch of images from Planescape products crudely Photoshopped together on a fold-out poster, with some explanations of what Sigil, the factions, and the Outer Planes are.

The Planescape Sketchbook was a book of conceptual art Dana Knutson made for the campaign setting available at Gen Con one year. There might conceivably be some drawings of Sigil NPCs in it that might be indexed, but that wouldn't be useful to many people.

The other sources you mention seem worth adding to the index. Off hand, I know there's at least one major Sigil NPC in the PSMCIII, and it'd be fun to add characters from the Torment novel (some of whom also appeared in Dragon #264). I don't have the Blood War trilogy or In the Abyss, but I can do the others.

I haven't been able to read the document, by the way - perhaps it's a problem with trying to read an .xls document with Microsoft Works? Regardless, it keeps making Microsoft Works crash.


----------



## TarionzCousin

This is a beautiful thing. Molto grazie!

I had no problems downloading.


----------



## Piratecat

I plan to blatantly pillage this for my campaign.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm aware of what the Sketchbook and Conspectus are even if I've never seen either. I don't imagine that many of the remaining sources will yield many new Sigil NPCs and Locations since they're dedicated to other planes, but you never know when a throw-away quote will pop up in a Planescape product so it's best not to rule anything out without checking it first.

Besides, I'd love an opportunity to flip through the sketchbook. Does anyone have a copy?  

I actually have access to most of the unindexed material, the only exceptions being the Player's Primer to the Outlands boxed set, Monstrous Compendium Appendix III, Planescape Conspectus, The Planescape Sketchbook and the Torment novel. It's simply that, after working my way through the first 20+ sources, I started to lose a little steam. I figured 700+ NPCs and 250+ locations culled from all the primary Planescape sources was adequate for an initial online posting. I do intend to eventually work my way through the remaining sources (though I'm dreading tackling the Blood Wars Trilogy; reading through it once was challenging enough).

I don't know enough about Excel or Microsoft works to help you. If someone can suggest a better file format for the document then perhaps I can resave it and post it online... :\







			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I plan to blatantly pillage this for my campaign.



That's what it's for.


----------



## Clueless

Re: the problem with Works - it may be that that program is just so elderly compared to Excel which was what the file was created with. And unfortunately, given the type of data in the file - excel is your ideal format. 

With that sort of situation in mind, I'm currently working on creating a database to house all of this information. Ideally that will allow those of you who can't download or read .xls files for whichever reason - to get the information anyways sincethe database will be able to serve it up to you however you prefer.   I'll update this thread once we get that up and going.


----------



## Ambrus

Since Clueless has graciously setup a page for the Sigil Map I thought I'd ask for opinions in regards to the file size and format(s) which would be of use to the most people. 

The map was originally created in Illustrator (all the text is vector based) with an imported hi-res RGB Photoshop file for the background image. As is the file is 32" wide by 22" high at 300 dpi. When it came time to print it, I supplied my girlfriend with a hi-res PDF which weighed in at about 30 megabites. She printed it up on a large format inkjet printer she has access to and now I have a beautiful big full-color map of this great fantasy metropolis.  

I know not everyone has access to a large format printer or high-speed internet so I figured it'd be best to ask to find out what people want to see and then tailor the download file to match. So what size/resolution/format would be best? What's better; Jpeg or PDF? Are multiple download options a better idea? If so how many?


----------



## I'm A Banana

The more options the better!

If you divide it up, I'd do it by ward, so people can download a rough map for a good broad area.


----------



## Ambrus

Clueless has just finished setting up the online search function. She's still working out the bugs but it seems to be working well so far. Kudos to her!


----------



## Clueless

Bugs are sorted out now (at least the ones I could find). Have at everyone  And let me know if something breaks.


----------



## Henry

Ambrus said:
			
		

> So what size/resolution/format would be best? What's better; Jpeg or PDF? Are multiple download options a better idea? If so how many?




If you can afford it in size and bandwidth, at least ONE of the options should be that monster map at 30 MB. Though not everyone does, lots of gamers have access to a full printer/plotter and would love to have it. The second option should be the opposite end of the spectrum -- letter or legal size, and small resolution. Then if you can afford the space, add the in-between options. Me, I'd like the big one, even if I never got a chance to print it out in its full glory.


----------



## Ambrus

The Sigil Venues List is now available for Download:

http://www.planewalker.com/downloads/npclist/venues.php

I'm still working on uploading the map file as well.


----------



## I'm A Banana

Ninja!


----------



## Ambrus

Uh... Pirate?


----------



## Clueless

Robot?


----------



## Ambrus

A mid-resolution PDF Sigil Map is now available for Download:

http://www.planewalker.com/downloads/npclist/map.php

Enjoy!


----------



## I'm A Banana

Dinosaurs!


----------



## Ripzerai

Stunningly lovely. The Swinburne quotes are a nice touch, too.


----------



## Ambrus

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Dinosaurs!



Vikings!







			
				Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Stunningly lovely. The Swinburne quotes are a nice touch, too.



Glad you like it.


----------



## Oryan77

Ambrus, I gotta say, that map is amazing. I'm an artist myself and it's rare that I see a D&D fan create something visual that I actually like & can use...especially for PS. This map has a great visual feel to it. It's also very easy to read.

I only have one suggestion   

I would LOVE to print this sucker off at Kinkos in a poster size map (or close to poster size) and hang it on my gaming room wall. The only thing that would make it better is if there was a venue key on the side of the map so I could easily look up where a building is. 

Would it be a problem to include that on this map? Maybe have the Lady's, Market, & Guild Hall wards listed on the left side and the Lower, Hive, & Clerk's wards listed on the right side?

I also really like how you showed the dimensions of everything. Having this on my wall would really give the player's an idea of what the city really is like.


----------



## Clueless

There is a venue key here if you want to print it out and hang it with the map. I suspect the reason such a thing is not actually on the map is because Ambrus has identified over 200 venues, it might have been a bit difficult to fit.


----------



## Oryan77

Clueless said:
			
		

> There is a venue key here if you want to print it out and hang it with the map. I suspect the reason such a thing is not actually on the map is because Ambrus has identified over 200 venues, it might have been a bit difficult to fit.



Oh no, I mean just a list of the buildings and the ID # of them so I can look at the name and cross reference the map with the ID # and easily find the building.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Ambrus said:
			
		

> A mid-resolution PDF Sigil Map is now available for Download



Yes, and it is truly stunning. Fantastic job. I salute you.


----------



## Ambrus

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Ambrus, I gotta say, that map is amazing.



Thanks Oryan. I was hoping you'd stop by this thread. After talking about this map for months it'd seem like a shame if those who expressed an interest in it never got to see what it was that I'd been pimping.







			
				Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Would it be a problem to include that on this map? Maybe have the Lady's, Market, & Guild Hall wards listed on the left side and the Lower, Hive, & Clerk's wards listed on the right side?



Clueless pretty much got it right; with over 250 venues it'd be hard to list them all by name on the map. Looking at the map, there really isn't any room on the sides to add in twin columns of text. I could make the file wider but then I'd have to stretch the background and tweak the borders, along with its lines of poetry and map scale to accommodate the new size; all before dropping-in and formatting the new text. All in all, it'd be fairly time consuming modification; the map file is already nearly a gig-and-a-half as is and is pushing the processing limits of my poor Mac.

I also fear that adding in that much text (250 venue names, each of which can be two to five words in length) would clutter up the map and detract from its aesthetics without adding much functionality. As I discovered while compiling the venues list, names alone wouldn't be of much help without a qualifier noun (inn, tavern, library, etc) and book and page numbers to indicate where one could find pertinent information about the venues in question.

If it's really important to you then I'd suggest you download the Venues List, format the information you want into a small rectangle of the appropriate size and shape and glue it as a patch in the upper right corner of the map to cover up the Lady of Pain and Dabus images neatly.



			
				Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I also really like how you showed the dimensions of everything. Having this on my wall would really give the player's an idea of what the city really is like.



Just remember to tell them that it's a figurative depiction of the city and that the buildings on it are not drawn to scale or in sufficient numbers to fill a space comprising nearly fifty square miles. As is, most faction headquarters appear to be around a mile in width each; which is erroneous and misleading.







			
				TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Yes, and it is truly stunning. Fantastic job. I salute you.



Thank you. But please keep in mind that much of the credit for the piece lies with the original cartographers and artists who's work I co-opted. The parts that I created myself count for only a fraction of the overall map. Hopefully my posting of the end result won't upset them.


----------



## Oryan77

Well if anything, I'd like to throw in my art skills and make a 2nd version of the map with a key on each side. Even if it's just for my own use   

Is there anyway I can get your graphics to the map and the fonts along with the font size you used for the street names? I don't actually need each individual graphic if that's too much hassle. I'm mainly interested in the background image.

I probably won't mess with the map layout itself....I just want to see what it looks like adding a box on the outer edge of the map. This would make the map wider of course...is it already sized to a standard poster size?

Can you email me at oryan1977 at yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Ambrus

The font for the street names is Mason Super Bold and they're sized at 10 pts. I'm not sure which poster size you consider to be "standard". I built my map file at 32 in. by 22 in. but personally had it printed it a bit larger at 36 in. by 24 3/4 in. A Super A1 is 36 in. by 24 in.

If you have Adobe Illustrator along with the fonts then you're already able to isolate the background image from the vector text and elements; one of the reasons I wanted to provide the map in a PDF format. Are you working on a Mac or PC platform?


----------



## Joël of the FoS

That's very cool. Well done!

If I may ask a potentially stupid question, is Die Vecna Die info included in it?

Joël


----------



## Ambrus

Joël of the FoS said:
			
		

> If I may ask a potentially stupid question, is Die Vecna Die info included in it?



Not yet no. As you can see, the Armory is still standing proud on the map. I suppose I should add that adventure to my list of things yet left to index. :\


----------



## Oryan77

So since we've been adding PS created material to this thread, I figured I'd post my draft #1 of the Planewalker's Guild affiliation I created lastnight. I did it pretty fast and I'm by no means a rules kind of guy. So feel free to pick it apart and help improve it if you can.

My players met with the Planewalker's Guild last session and one of them was interested in joining their guild (by my surprise). I like how affiliations work for factions, so I attempted to create my own for the guild.

*Planewalker's Guild*


		Code:
	

[b]Modifier	Criterion[/b]
	
Eligibility:	Must pay guild fees of 10 x PC lvl gp's each year within the guild
 +1/2	        PC's level
 +1	        Knowledge Planes is a pre selected class skill
 +1	        Each new Plane visited for 2 weeks
 +1	        5,000 gp worth of items donated to unrelated Planewalker or Planewalking party
 +1	        Adventures with a member of the guild
 +1	        Recruited someome into the Planewalker's Guild (maximum 1/month) 
 +2	        Each successful mission undertaken for the Planewalker's Guild
 +2	        Discovered a portal on your own
 +2	        Makes a discovery important to the guild
 -2	        Has destroyed a portal
 -2	        Knowledge Planes is not a pre selected class skill or cross-class skill
 -4	        Each year spent on the same plane or prime world
 -15	        Each year that guild dues are not paid (gains the modifier back once dues are paid)




		Code:
	

[b]Affiliation Score    Title: Benefits & Duties[/b]
		
4 or less	[b]Learner of Planes:[/b] No benefits
5 - 14		[b]Walker of Planes:[/b] +2 Knowledge (Planes), +2 Diplomacy vs Outsiders, & gain Discount 10%
15 - 22		[b]Scholar of Planes:[/b] +3 Knowledge (Planes), +3 Diplomacy vs Outsiders, & gain Sense Portal 1
23 - 29		[b]Sage of Planes:[/b] +4 Knowledge (Planes), +4 Diplomacy vs Outsiders, gain Sense Portal 2, & gain Discount 15%
30		[b]Master of Planes:[/b] +5 Knowledge (Planes), +5 Diplomacy vs Outsiders, & gain Planar Alignment

*Skills:* The member gains the listed bonus to Knowledge (Planes) & Diplomacy (vs Outsiders) checks.

*Sense Portal 1:* Gain 20% chance to detect a portal if within 5 feet. If member is a planar, gain 25% chance instead. 

*Sense Portal 2:* Gain 25% chance to detect a portal if within 5 feet. If member is a planar, gain 30% chance instead. 

*Discount 10%:* The member's purchases in the Planewalker's Guid headquarters are at a 10% discount.

*Discount 15%:* At Sage of Planes level, this benefit improves to a 15% discount.

*Planar Alignment:* The Master of Planes learns to avoid the affects of a planes alignment traits.


----------



## Ambrus

At a glance it seems to be a good writeup, though admittedly I'm not that familiar with the Planewalker's Guild's benefits. Have you done any more work on your faction affiliations document? I'd really like to see it completed, polished up and made available on planewalker. I think it'd be a useful addition to the site.


----------



## Oryan77

I haven't touched the faction affiliations in a long time. I just had a mind blank on adding more criterion and I've only had time to work on campaign specific projects lately.

One of my player's character died Saturday night and he might choose to make a new one rather then choose to be raised. So I might have to actually finish one more faction affiliation depending on what faction he chooses.


----------



## Ripzerai

Aha! Gmail can open Excel documents! 

Success!


----------



## Clueless

Ah! Yes indeed it can - plus search results for the NPC list can be given in html or text - I believe the searchable version of the list of NPCs should be visible - tell me if it's not.


----------



## Ripzerai

Clueless said:
			
		

> Ah! Yes indeed it can - plus search results for the NPC list can be given in html or text - I believe the searchable version of the list of NPCs should be visible - tell me if it's not.




Yes, that works fine, when searching for a specific word (like "tiefling" or "Athar" or "Clerk") - I just couldn't think of a way to make the whole list visible at once.


----------



## Clueless

I think I left it so that if you leave it blank it gets them all. I might be wrong on that - I should probably set up some direct links for that.


----------



## Ripzerai

Nope: if I leave it blank, it just comes up with no hits.


----------



## the Jester

That is a pretty sweet map.   

I actually just got a copy of the PS boxed set on Friday.  I've decided to integrate a lot more PS into my epic game if I can.


----------



## Clueless

the Jester said:
			
		

> I actually just got a copy of the PS boxed set on Friday.  I've decided to integrate a lot more PS into my epic game if I can.




Good to hear!  That's the idea... now go infect the rest of your local gaming population.


----------



## Ambrus

the Jester said:
			
		

> That is a pretty sweet map.



Glad you like it.  

Although I have it printed and laid out on the gaming table every session, we haven't really had need to glance at it yet in our bi-monthly games since the PCs have started out as juveniles and they haven't yet left their home neighborhood in Swordhold.  

Which reminds me, one of my players has started posting a game blog online here if any of you are interested in reading what we're up to.







			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> now go infect the rest of your local gaming population.



I don't know if I'd want gamers infecting me with anything. That's why I practice safe-gaming techniques.


----------



## Ambrus

For those interested, I've put together a 365.25 day calendar for use in the Planescape campaign setting. I originally created it eight or more years ago, I'm only now running a Planescape campaign so I've put some effort into reformating into a PDF format to be sent out to my players.

Although I know that other calendars exist for the setting, I was seeking to make a calendar that I felt was more in keeping with the abstract philosophic theme of the setting, one that might be in use across the planes rather than just just within the City of Doors. I also wanted it to reflect both a predictable (i.e. orderly) timekeeping system while including an ever-changing (i.e. chaotic) element.

Here's a rundown:
[sblock=Conceptual Calendar]The Cage is eternal, so much so that no one knows the date of its creation or founding. The Lady surely was present, but whether she and Sigil came into being simultaneously or she preceded the city is not know except by her. Those who stay in the city long enough realize that with the constant changes in Sigil it doesn’t matter too precisely how long ago something happened, but there are always those who take a keen interest in attempting to carve up eternity into manageable portions. Within the Cage, the modrons who operate the temple of Primus in the Lady’s Ward are recognized as the city’s official timekeepers.

*THE CONCEPTUAL CALENDAR*
A Guvner invention, the conceptual calendar is meant to represent a symbolic passage through all the planes of existence as well as their associated ideologies. Some bashers believe that the city’s mood often changes to reflect the philosophy associated with a particular moment, but most consider that mere screed.
	The clueless, along with some addle-coved berks, are often confused by the conceptual calendar. No surprise there; the Guvners have never been accused of making things easy for a body to understand. In truth most cutters don’t ever use the whole thing. Only detail obsessed graybeards delineate a moment as precisely as “the third hour before peak on chastity day, in the third rule of the state of Serenity, in the one hundredth and twenty-fifth year of Factol Hashkar’s reign”. Bar That. Most cutters simply use as little of the calendar as they need to be understood. Saying something like “last Lust night” or “in two rules and a day” is usually sufficient for most cagers’ needs.

*Years*
Also known as Cycles, each year is comprised of 365 days, including 17 months along with 8 or 9 civic holidays, known as cardinal days, which fall between every other state.
	Years are measured, then, from beginnings of factols’ rules, most often according to those of the Fraternity of Order. The current date is the 127th year of Factol Hashkar’s reign (often abbreviated as FHR). Some berks instead keep a tally of years starting with an event known as the Great Upheaval which occurred in Sigil some 630 years ago (equivalent to -503 FHR) in which the Lady of Pain is said to have intervened to dictate the number of factions which would be permitted to operate within the city.

*Months*
Also known as States, each of the 17 months is comprised of 3 weeks and represents one of the seventeen outer planes, all arranged in a sequence which mirrors the position of the plane within the Great Ring. The first state of the year, Balance, displaces the state that would typically follow the last state of the previous year. The cycle then continues on to the following state and so on until the cycle ends with the initially displaced state. In this way, the order of the months change from year to year in a 17-year “Great Cycle”.
	Since the order of months changes from year to year, they can be a confusing means of keeping track of yearly events such as anniversaries. In such cases most bashers simply count from the fixed cardinal days to keep track of specific events. For example, a cutter might remember his own birthday as being “one state and six days after Terra.”

 State			Associated plane
 Balance		The Outlands
 Order			Mechanus
 Concordance		Arcadia
 Exaltation		Mount Celestia
 Perseverance		Bytopia
 Serenity		Elysium
 Savagery		The Beastlands
 Passion		Arborea
 Valiance		Ysgard
 Chaos			Limbo
 Delirium		Pandemonium
 Depravity		Abyss
 Constraint		Carceri
 Despair		The Grey Waste
 Selfishness		Gehenna
 Dominance		Baator
 Conflict		Acheron

*Cardinal days*
These extra eight days in the calendar fall between states and represent the inner and transitive planes. Within Sigil they are observed as civic holidays of sorts, sometimes being celebrated with festivities which reflect the theme of their associated planes. Although the order of the states changes from year to year, the position of the cardinal days never waver. The first cardinal day, Astrum, occurs between the second and third state of the year. The following cardinal days then occur in order every two states thereafter. Once every four years a ninth cardinal day, called Prime, is added following  the state of Balance.

 Cardinal day		Associated plane
 Astrum			Astral
 Aer			Elemental Air
 Vita			Positive Energy
 Aqua			Elemental Water
 Aether			Ethereal
 Terra			Elemental Earth
 Mortis			Negative Energy
 Ignis			Elemental Fire
 Prime			Prime Material

*Weeks*
Also known as Rules, each week within a state is comprised of seven days and is named after one of the three planar axioms.

 Rules			Associated axiom
 1. Unity		Unity of Rings
 2. Center		Center of All
 3. Third		Rule of Threes

*Days and Nights of the Week*
Each period of light within the Cage is colloquially named after a virtue while each period of darkness is associated with a corresponding sin. 

 Day	  		Night
 1. Chastity	       Lust
 2. Temperance	   Gluttony
 3. Charity		Greed
 4. Diligence		Sloth
 5. Forgiveness		Wrath
 6. Kindness		Envy
 7. Humility		Pride

*Hours*
The bashers in Sigil base their timekeeping on hours relative to the peak hour of light. Peak is roughly equivalent to noon on a prime world; the six brightest hours in the City of Doors are the three hours before peak (BP) and the three hours after peak (AP). For the primes, this means 2 BP matches 1000 hours in military time, and 2 AP corresponds to 1400 hours. “Midnight” in Sigil is called antipeak. The six darkest hours come just before and after antipeak. Cutters should be aware that hours don’t have names or numbers, really (no Hour of the Weeping Crow, no terce or matins), just positions before and after peak and antipeak. This is clearest on the city’s clocks, which all have twenty-four increments and are shaded from black at the bottom (antipeak) to white at the top (peak).[/sblock]And here's a link to pretty formatted PDF download. Please let me know what you think. 

Edit: Fixed link


----------



## Ripzerai

It's telling me the file's corrupt or incompatible. Anyway, I can't read it.


----------



## Ambrus

Yeesh. Fixed it. Seems to be working alright now. :\


----------



## Ambrus

I just made available a *Sigil identification document* intended for use by PC & NPC Cagers. It's available on the map page.

Description: A ready-to-print PDF document with space to inscribe a character's name, species & gender, physical description, occupation, faction, place of residence, place of birth and date of birth. The parchment also includes space for the Hall of Census Records' attending Steward to write down the document's file number, the current date and her own signature. The top of the parchment features the Lady of Pain's crest, flanked by a pair of distinct labyrinth stamps while the bottom features a wax seal depicting the Fated's faction symbol; details intended to hinder would-be forgers.

As I see it, the first step in properly taxing Cagers would be for the Fated to issue ID papers for all permanent residents (for a small fee of course). Naturally, not everyone who passes through the Cage will care to acquire such a document, but I imagine that the Harmonium would be more likely to favor individuals with proper papers than those without. The document is worth carrying around for that reason alone. The Hall of Speakers might start passing laws which require proper papers to be displayed when buying gray-market products or bladed weapons. The Chaosmen or Anarchs might not go along with it, but you can't blame the lawful factions for trying.


----------



## Defier

*Great Work Ambrus!*

This map and NPCs list was something I was planning doing myself.   
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ashy

Absolutely TARMY!!!  Th ol' tiefer salutes you, cutters!


----------



## aarondirebear

I have an interesting NPC, he was one of my old Player Characters from a friend's game (Genis homebrew World) whom I use as an NPC in my campaign world. The levels and exploits you see are accurate. I played him from 22nd to 36th level, all levels before that were written as character background.

Name: Firion Windrunner
Race: High Elf
Age: 217
Sex: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Worships: Ehlonna
Class and Level: Rogue/28, Fighter/6
Archetype: Playboy elven archer
Address: #12 Threefate Road, Lady's Ward
House Type: Mansion
Role in Sigil: Negotiator

*History*

Born in the frozen northlands of the Genis supercontinent, Firion has been adventuring since his 19th year.  As an elf child of six, he was orphaned when his parents were killed by a Change Storm, but he was discovered by lord Cornyo, master of a thieve's guild known as the Scytheclaws.  He quickly took to the art of the dagger, and to the craft of stealth, becoming one of Cornyo's finest agents (second only to Kaia Longstrider, the wood elf demon huntress).  However, one day, Cornyo was captured and sentenced to death...knowing that the elf would inevitably try to save him and die in the process, he convinced the judge to allow him to say farewell to his guildmates.  That night, he sent Firion away, telling him to expand his horizons and get the greatest treasure in all the multiverse.  Excited and oblivious, Firion left to find adventure on his own.

Looking for treasure was his highest priority, of course, having not developed his refined tastes and etiquette skill as of yet. The larger cities such as Alexandria offered ample opportunity to seek out rare items. However, when he first encountered Imperials, the fun really began. Magic weapons and protective items were in high quantity during the wars, and he relieved warbands of some minor ones. He bore no hatred for the Imperium, but the reactions of their generals were far more amusing than the opposition (rebels are quite dull and stoic), so he loved messing with them above all else.

It isn't known when Firion first discovered how much he enjoyed the company of women, but it became one of his defining characteristic a mere twenty years after he left the Scytheclaws.  His favored tactic in robbing corrupt nobles was to get to know them, seduce their maids or daughters, and rob them blind while they slept in afterglow (some times they even helped him).  With his silver tongue he was never discovered.  The nobles never even suspected him, and the satisfied ladies had a good laugh at their expense; he had a way to change the hearts of even the most difficult, shrewish, prissy, elitist, even outright evil hearted women into sweet and caring souls.  Even after the corrupt ones died years later, their daughters and maids were able to teach their own children the value of goodness.

Adventuring parties valued him in his knife abilities and his skill with traps. A party came and went, and he was with many of them. While some were content to give up after their first Ogre, or tackling their first succubus (literally in Firion's case), or crushing their first ancient evil, or defeating their first Balor, the wanderlust and adventurer's spark never died down in his young heart.  Ironically, given that he was usually let through the castle doors, he never had to climb any towers...or anything for that matter.

He longed to see his "sister" Kaia, and "big brother" Krull again and was very homesick by the time he reached the age of 65 (and slain his first Beholder, losing his favorite dagger, Beauty, in the process).  Thus, he decided to return to his home city, only to discover the city in ruins.  The elf was shocked to see his home town devastated, and even more shocked when Krull, now living in the ruins as a hermit, told him the truth about what had happened the night he left.  Cornyo had gone to the gallows, and he wished he had been there to save him...he would have taken a bow and fired at the rope, then rushed up and gotten him out of there, if only he had that ability.  At that point, Firion resolved to learn the longbow and to become the greatest archer in all the multiverse.

But an even worse shock was when he learned that Krull was dying (being a half orc he had a short lifespan).  As a final act of kindness to his old friend, he tracked down Kaia and Ratchet (a gnomish Expert), who were all at Krull's side when he died.  He would not see either of them again for fifty years.

From then on, Firion sheathed his daggers and always had out his longbow.  He trained intensily, far more so than he had with his daggers.  It was for his skill with archery that he eventually became famous, and it was his arrows that felled his first glabrezu, his first mindflayer sorcerer, his first lich (a tough fight which only he and the party cleric survived), his first Balor, and countless chromatic dragons, orcs, goblins, gnolls and dire animals.  Ironically, in all that time he never once met a Drow, his race's most hated enemy.  

In his 110th year, he met Maura, who was the first human to understand that he lacked Elven wisdom desoite being over 100 years old; its a trait that takes many, many centuries to acquire.  He fell in love with her, and they made love only once; it was idifferent from all the other women, and he made it known to her. When he proposed to her, she was delighted to accept.  He wanted to get her a really good wedding present, so he set out alone to find a legendary ruby.  Along the way he was attacked by mindflayers, who repeatedly hammered his brain with Mind Blasts.  Although victorious in the end, the last Mindflayer standing used mindrape on him, making him forget everything within the past six months, including Maura, in a final cruel act of revenge.

5 years later, he rose to the level of hero in his home region.  After a rocky start, he helped a ragtag team of epic adventurers bring four cities which had been swallowed by one of the Old Gods back to the Prime Material Plane.  They slew Pseudonatural trolls, dueled with Daruth, beheaded a Sirrush, Bested an Anaxim, fought with a Drow High Priestess, and defeated a Cthulhuesque spawn of the deep ones.  Unfortunately, during the Drow Battle, Cray was slain and could not be revivedl; to this day Firion blames himself for Cray's death.

It should be noted, that during that quest, Firion died for his first, second, third, and fourth times.  Additionally, he saw Sigil, the Far Realm, a female drow (which he had previously assumed had snakes for hair and had never considered sleeping with) all for the first time.  He was rewarded with a mansion in a city called Travail.

His new fame enabled him to rediscover Maura. At first when he heard her name from her irate brother, he did not remember her.  When he heard that she was forced to work at a "Hostess Club", he became infuriated that one of his dalliances could have caused so much suffering.  He vowed to rescue her, and marry her, just to make up for the five years of suffering he had caused.  Disguising himself as a woman, he entered the Hostess club and rescued her while his 2 teammates from the previous adventure distracted the pimp, and found Maura.  She was of course delighted to see him again, and she embraced him, tearfully overjoyed...but the elf just stared in shock as full memory flooded back to him.  He, too, began to cry more than he had when he learned Cray could not be brought back.  With his Helm of Teleportation he escaped with her, and the very next week they were married, with Kaia watching him closely.

Firion had more adventures in his home supercontinent, facing off against a shape of fire, narrowly escaping a construct capable of shredding an Anaxim, helping to slay an atropal child of Gaia (the saddest "how I became a villain" story he has ever heard), assisting Ra in defeating a godslaying monster, taunting a pit Fiend Lord, starting an a capella band with a bunch of Slaadi, dealing with the Gleaners, and running errands for Loki.  Unfortunately, while he and Maura were living in Sigil, there was a tragic blow to the land, and it was cut off from the planar metropolis when the only known portal was closed.  

*Present Time*

A hundred years have passed since then....Maura died at a ripe old age long ago,  but her legacy of love with Firion lives on.  Raion, their eldest son, has grandchildren of his own, and many of them have also become parents.  Firion's house is full of his descendants of various half elven, quarter elven, and even three-quarter elven combinations.  He is a devoted father (and grandpa, great grandpa, etc) as well as an excellent host; his balls are among the most well attended social functions in all of Sigil, attracting even the Lady herself at times.

Most of his free time is spent practicing his archery, telling stories about his adventures to his younger descendants, playing the violin, training in his special trap-filled basement, or sampling wines from all over the multiverse; his critique of Elven Wine is valued by many scholars.

*Role in Sigil*

Firion runs a special kind of business.  He brokers deals between adventurers and their patrons, taking a small percentage as a finder's fee.  Some times, a rich fellow loses an item and needs it back.  Some times there is something that needs to be slain, and nobody can find someone strong enough.  Some times there are high level or epic adventurers around, but some times they are busy saving the multiverse from some threat to its existance and can't handle a specific threat.  Of course, some times these same adventurers need mundane things they don't have time to get themselves.  Every job has the right guys to do it, and Firion matches the jobs to the clients, negotiating rewards for the adventurers and of course his own fees.  

The business operates out of an exclusive club started by some of his former adventuring party members, and also any of the extraplanar or material plane branches of the "Shannon's" chain of taverns.  More wealthy patrons and clients (or ones Firion happens to take a liking to) tend to conduct their business at his mansion, where they are served a fine meal by Hudsondil, his long time chef, and served tea by his favorite granddaughter, Ika.

I will post more information on Windrunner house of #12 Three Fate Road later on if this is to your liking.

I hope this gives you a good quest giver type to work with, and also a good "regional" half elf template to work with.


----------



## Ambrus

I've just updated the NPC List download and searchable database to correct a few mistakes and add in some new entries culled from my recent research, bringing the current number of entries up to *826*. Enjoy! 


			
				Defier said:
			
		

> This map and NPCs list was something I was planning doing myself.
> Thanks a lot!



It wasn't my intention to deprive others of the hours of fun such a project can bring though. 


			
				aarondirebear said:
			
		

> I have an interesting NPC, he was one of my old Player Characters from a friend's game (Genis homebrew World) whom I use as an NPC in my campaign world. The levels and exploits you see are accurate. I played him from 22nd to 36th level, all levels before that were written as character background.



While I applaud the passion and loving effort you've poured into this character (and what a character it is) I've only ever added NPCs and venues culled from official sources (by which I mean those bearing the TSR or WotC logos). I've even excluded the PCs and NPCs I've created myself.  

That being said, I welcome others to post their own NPCs and venues in this thread or even in the planewalker.com forums if they want to share their work with others.


----------



## Balesir

This is stunning work and a godsend as I am currently running a Planescape D&D3.5 game over the 'net using Battlegrounds RPG software.  One question in this regard - is there any chance the map will be made available as a JPEG or similar?  This would just make life so easy as I could then use it in BRPG directly...

Regardless of the answer to this - thanks for the map and files!

Oh, and Clueless was asking about 'software agnostic' file formats - I would suggest .csv ('comma separated variable') as a way to give all the data (but no formatting, alas) in a file type that most spreadsheet programs and many databases can upload without difficulty.  Excel will save direct to CSV, so generating the file should be easy.


----------



## Clueless

Ambrus said:
			
		

> That being said, I welcome others to post their own NPCs and venues in this thread or even in the planewalker.com forums if they want to share their work with others.



Seconded! That's what our forums are there for!


----------



## Ambrus

Balesir said:
			
		

> This is stunning work and a godsend as I am currently running a Planescape D&D3.5 game over the 'net using Battlegrounds RPG software.  One question in this regard - is there any chance the map will be made available as a JPEG or similar?  This would just make life so easy as I could then use it in BRPG directly...



I originally posted the map in PDF format since I believed most people would want to print it out for use in their tabletop games and that that file format would help ensure that the text remained legible if it were printed at larger sizes (which is what I did myself). It hadn't occured to me that some might want to use it for online gaming...

How about you tell me, what image size/resolution would be ideal for your needs?


----------



## Balesir

Hi, Ambrus,

Well, obviously the highest resolution you have with a minute file size would be ideal...   

But seriously, it is a balance between the file size (that affects sending time) and detail/quality.  I would err to the high-quality side of this, since most folk using VTs will be quite used to modifying graphics for their specific circumstance and losing detail is easy but gaining what you don't have isn't.  So, on balance, I would say a JPEG or similar with a maximum dimension of around 4880 px is probably around the right ballpark both for me and for most folk using Virtual Tabletop software.

I have actually generated a jpeg for my own needs by knitting screencaps together (which I plan to use for the game tonight), but a 'proper' jpeg would still be most welcome for me and, I'm sure, for other folk playing online.

Cheers!


----------



## Clueless

To check (for my own sanity) VT wouldn't be pulling the image directly from our site would it? Rather - you would download it yourself, and upload the file or modified file to wherever you need it? I'm not familiar with that particular software - so I'm just making sure we don't end up going down cause of it.


----------



## Clueless

Ok - I just changed a few things. I made sure that a blank search will come up with *everything* in the database for you. Also - added a searchable Venues due to requests for it. (Ambrus, you may want to update the contents of that table once you get a chance - it works exactly the same way as the NPC table.)


... Now. Everyone's gone and voted in the ENnies, riiiiight...


----------



## Ambrus

Balesir said:
			
		

> I have actually generated a jpeg for my own needs by knitting screencaps together (which I plan to use for the game tonight), but a 'proper' jpeg would still be most welcome for me and, I'm sure, for other folk playing online.



I will post one once I've gotten around to updating the map. But it seems to me that if you've knit together screencaps you must have some type of image editing software like Photoshop™. If that's the case, you are aware that it's an easy matter to take the downloaded PDF, open it and resave it as a Jpeg at whatever size you want, right?







			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> Also - added a searchable Venues due to requests for it. (Ambrus, you may want to update the contents of that table once you get a chance - it works exactly the same way as the NPC table.)



Much thanks for this Clueless; I find the online search function oftentimes is more effective than searching the original Excel file. I also do intend to update the venues database soon to reflect a few corrections and additions, which in turn must be followed by a corresponding update to the map (which will prove a little more time consuming I'm afraid).







			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> Now. Everyone's gone and voted in the ENnies, riiiiight...



YES MAAM! *salutes*


----------



## Balesir

Clueless said:
			
		

> To check (for my own sanity) VT wouldn't be pulling the image directly from our site would it? Rather - you would download it yourself, and upload the file or modified file to wherever you need it? I'm not familiar with that particular software - so I'm just making sure we don't end up going down cause of it.



Well, in theory the VT _could_ refer to the map directly, but this would not be something _*I*_ would do and it would be extremely inadvisable, I think.  Imagine getting part way through an evening's run, switching maps and finding that the site you are taking your map from is down/busy/inaccessible for some reason...  Hence I use webspace that I actually control for holding maps that I want the players (or the player clients) to access, so I would just download it once and use it from 'inside' the VT and I think most VT users would do likewise.



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> I will post one once I've gotten around to updating the map. But it seems to me that if you've knit together screencaps you must have some type of image editing software like Photoshop™. If that's the case, you are aware that it's an easy matter to take the downloaded PDF, open it and resave it as a Jpeg at whatever size you want, right?



Thanks greatly! I'm sure Photoshop™ is very nice but it has a major flaw - it costs money     I use The Gimp, which is excellent for amateurs such as me and doesn't.  This means I can't open PDFs directly, unfortunately.

Cheers!


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Henry said:
			
		

> If you can afford it in size and bandwidth, at least ONE of the options should be that monster map at 30 MB.





Is this available somewhere? I've got the 8 MB one, but sure would like the bigger one (as I do have access to a plotter).


----------



## Clueless

Balesir said:
			
		

> Thanks greatly! I'm sure Photoshop™ is very nice but it has a major flaw - it costs money     I use The Gimp, which is excellent for amateurs such as me and doesn't.  This means I can't open PDFs directly, unfortunately.



As I recall - I think Adobe Reader might have jpg as a save option though - check your's to see if it does or not. In the meantime we'll see what we can do about getting some files up.


----------



## Ripzerai

If you're using a PC, Alt-Print Screen is great for turning PDFs or just about anything else into an image you can paste into the GIMP or any other photo-editing program you favor.


----------



## Ambrus

I just updated the Sigil NPC list to include an extra 50+ entries culled from Dungeon Magazine's Umbra and Nemesis adventures, the much reviled Die Vecna Die! module, the Hellbound: The Blood War - The Chant of the War and The Dark of the War booklets, the In the Abyss module, the Monstrous Compendium Appendix III and the Planescape Conspectus.

The best remaining source of Sigil venues and NPCs are likely the Blood Wards trilogy, which I own but am loathe to read again since they offend my Planescape sensibilities. Oh well... 

edit: Since I couldn't find a proper copy of In the Abyss to index and was forced to use an online summary of the module, I was wondering if anyone could tell me which pages the characters Sam, Tashad, Willum and Kor Clothbur's stat blocks or main entries appear. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Oryan77

Ambrus said:
			
		

> II was wondering if anyone could tell me which pages the characters Sam, Tashad, Willum and Kor Clothbur's stat blocks or main entries appear.




Here you go:

Kor Clothbur: pg 5
Willum: pg 6
Tashad: pg 8
Sam: pg 8


----------



## Ripzerai

I think you've mispelled Factol Hashkar's name (as "Haskar"). I see that you've attempted to translate some of the 2e classes into 3e terms (thief becomes rogue, and Hashkar's 0-level sage is replaced with a note that says merely "NPC?"), but for some reason 2e HD numbers for monsters like A'kin were retained. Not really a criticism, but it's a bit of an odd effect.

The ID papers are very cool, by the way. I like the calendar, but I'm afraid I'm far too in love with the notion that "the city's mood changes to reflect the philosophy associated with a particular moment," which is so flavorful. I wouldn't want to give that up.


----------



## Ambrus

Much obliged Oryan77 


			
				Ripzerai said:
			
		

> I think you've misspelled Factol Hashkar's name (as "Haskar").



My mistake. Actually, IIRC I originally had it written as 'Hashkar' but later found an entry somewhere spelling it 'Haskar' and assumed I'd misspelled it and tried to correct my mistake. Thanks for the heads up.







			
				Ripzerai said:
			
		

> I see that you've attempted to translate some of the 2e classes into 3e terms (thief becomes rogue, and Hashkar's 0-level sage is replaced with a note that says merely "NPC?"), but for some reason 2e HD numbers for monsters like A'kin were retained. Not really a criticism, but it's a bit of an odd effect.



I've replaced every instance of a 2nd edition reference to 0-level NPCs with the entry "NPC?" meaning that individual DMs should assign the character an appropriate NPC class and level to reflect its background. Hashkar would become something like an 18th level expert or aristocrat.

The issue with 2e Hit Dice entries are a bit trickier. Tracking down the 3.5e Hit Dice equivalents would be hard to do, especially since some creatures haven't officially been converted yet. There'd also be instances of some creatures having class levels, creature templates and possibly even Hit Dice advancements assigned to them in their conversions. I suppose I could simply delete the HD entries altogether. What would you suggest as a solution?

Honestly, I'm happy you've pointed out these issues; they're the first corrections or criticisms anyone's bothered to offer up for these documents. With nearly 900 NPCs I'm certain some omissions and errors have crept into the document somewhere. I'd be happy to revue the entries if others would point out discrepancies to me.







			
				Ripzerai said:
			
		

> e ID papers are very cool, by the way. I like the calendar, but I'm afraid I'm far too in love with the notion that "the city's mood changes to reflect the philosophy associated with a particular moment," which is so flavorful. I wouldn't want to give that up.





I don't see how you'd loose that with the use of my calendar since every month, day and night has its own temperament, virtue or sin associated with it. Simply saying: "You find yourselves on the streets of the Hive as the night of Wrath falls in this State of Delirium" nicely conveys a sense of mood I would think. It's what I'd been aiming for when I put it together. 

Glad you like the ID papers. Are you using them?


----------



## Defier

*Sigil map update?*

Ambrus, do you plan to update your Sigil map and the Sigil Venues with the last sources you have add?
Like the Screaming Tower and Zactar Chatedral of the Umbra adventure or the Tower of the Prophet and the Library of the Lady in Expedition to Demonweb Pits adventure for example?
You know that would be great just for the sake of precision.
We would be in your debt

Defier.


----------



## Ambrus

Having just reread the much maligned Blood War trilogy of novels, I've updated the Sigil NPC list again with nearly 40 new entries. That brings the total number of entries up to *920*. Thankfully, cannon sources are starting to grow rather scarce. Yay! I never suspected there'd be so many back when I started this last year! *phew* Enjoy! 


			
				Defier said:
			
		

> Ambrus, do you plan to update your Sigil map and the Sigil Venues with the last sources you have add?



Yeah, that's the plan alright. I've been negligent in doing so thus far simply because making changes to the map is a much more involved process than uploading changes to the databases. I've been holding off on doing so until I'd accumulated a significant number of changes to warrant the effort. Having completed the Blood War trilogy, I think updating the map will be my next step. Thanks for the interest BTW.


----------



## Echohawk

Ambrus, great index and update .

I notice that the handful of Planescape Polyhedron articles aren't yet included. Is that because there were no NPCs in those articles, or because they are still on your list of things to check?

Also, did you track down a copy of the Planescape Conspectus? It is mentioned as a source on the Planewalker bibliography, but there don't seem to be any NPCs listed as coming from that source.


----------



## Ambrus

I haven't yet indexed the Polyhedron articles because I've been having trouble identifying which issues have Planescape material in them. I haven't been able to find any comprehensive index or list of all polyhedron articles. If anyone can tell me the issue numbers so I know which to download or search for, or better yet, check the articles and get back to me with their content then I'd be more than happy to add them to the index.

I did indeed find a Planescape Conspectus to check, and there was *one* NPC mentioned therein: an iconic tout named _Etain the Quick_. He wasn't new to me however since he's also the narrator of several sections of _In The Cage_.


----------



## Ambrus

Just ordered a copy of Torment the novel from Amazon to index. Lord help me.


----------



## Kwalish Kid

Venues download is not working for me. The other two are.


----------



## Clueless

Define "not working". 

In what way not working? Is there an error coming up - is it giving you the wrong data - what are your search terms - got *anything* to help me recreate the "not working" state so I can fix it?


----------



## Cromlech_Imvaradhi

Hi Clueless.  I am also having difficulty getting to the Sigil Venue file.

Here is the error message I get:

"Error 404

/downloads/npclist/files/Sigil%20Venues2.xls is not available.

It is possible you are following a link to a previous version of this site. You way be able to find what you're looking for at Planewalker.

If you are following a 'dead' link please inform the owner of the referring page that they need to update the link.

Thank you, Planewalker.com"


Anything you could do to help would be appreciated.  I've been looking for something like this for a long, long time...  *salivating heavily*


----------



## Ambrus

Hm. The Venues excel document seems to be missing from the file page; which would explain the "is not available" message. It's a simple issue to fix. I'll simply upload and link a new document to the site this evening when I get home from work and hopefully all will be back to normal. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Cromlech_Imvaradhi

Thanks, Ambrus...  and I'd like to add my congratulations on a job well done.  The Sigil map is beautiful, and the NPC list invaluable to an old diehard PS DM.   

Brings a little tear to the eye, it does... *wiping it away*  

And on a barely related note:  I've been following the news of the 4.0 release warily, but the one thing that struck me was a comment by Wizards that they would no no longer be supporting Greyhawk as the default core rules setting.  Seems they want to continue to use the core/Greyhawk deities, but they also want to use real world religions and mythology such as Greek, Egyptian and Scandinavian.   Hmmm...  didn't they have all that in PS?  Hell, they had EVERY re;igion and mythology represented.  Can't get much more inclusive than that, can you?  *smacking my head repeatedly against my desk*

*sigh*  Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Ambrus

The link for the Venues list has been fixed. It, along with the Venues database, have been updated with my latest compiled data. That brings the number of entries on the list up to *290*. Unfortunately, the map is outdated and so doesn't include these latest additions. That'll require a bit more work on my part.







			
				Cromlech_Imvaradhi said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ambrus...  and I'd like to add my congratulations on a job well done.  The Sigil map is beautiful, and the NPC list invaluable to an old diehard PS DM.



Thanks for the kind words. It's a labor of love for me, but knowing that others appreciate it is what makes it worth the effort to keep going.







			
				Cromlech_Imvaradhi said:
			
		

> Brings a little tear to the eye, it does... *wiping it away*



*pats shoulder* There there... 


Edit: I'm just putting this list of polyhedron issues with supposed Planescape material here for my own use:
Issue #100: The Analects of Sigil
Issue #127: The Day of Grace
Issue #135?
Issue #137: Sigil and the Sea
I just ordered issue 137 from Paizo, but the others don't seem to be available... :\


----------



## Clueless

Thanks for getting that cleared up so fast Ambrus (Otherwise I was gonna hit my backups  ). And yeah - with regards to errors you run across the site - just let me know about them and I'llg et to them as quickly as I can, which is generally even faster if you give me the error message you ran into or an idea what's going on. 

Heck, I'm curious to see how your download rate is compared to the God's List at this point... hmm *goes and checks the logs* *grin*


----------



## Echohawk

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Edit: I'm just putting this list of polyhedron issues with supposed Planescape material here for my own use:
> Issue #100: The Analects of Sigil
> Issue #127: The Day of Grace
> Issue #135?
> Issue #137: Sigil and the Sea



As far as I can tell, there were only those three Planescape articles in Polyhedron. (The article "Gifts from Below" in issue #135 is not specifically a Planescape article, and doesn't mention Sigil at all.)

Here is some information from those issues:

Polyhedron #100
*The Analects of Sigil*
The Five Citadels of the Planescape Setting
_by David "Zeb" Cook_

NPCs mentioned (but not specifically referred to as residents of Sigil):
The late Handulus, scholar of the 3rd rank (the article is his confession) who abandoned his rank and status among the Governors to become a foot soldier in the Doomguard.
Jerak of the Mercykillers (extractor of Handulus's confession)
Jeron, factor of the Governors ("killed" by Handulus, who directed him on a path certain to bring him to his doom)
Schalgtar, contributed an article on the dream-snakes of Elysium to the _Great Dictum_

Polyhedron #127 (has a Planescape cover too!)
*The Day of Grace*
Sigil's New Year Holiday
_by Monte Cook_

NPCs mentioned:
An unnamed little girl who approached and spoke to the Lady of Pain. The Lady spared her, thus giving rise to the day of Grace, the first day of Sigil's year.

Polyhedron #137
*Of Sigil and the Sea*
The Ditch
_by William James Cuffe_

NPCs mentioned:
Lissandra the Gate-seeker (mentioned as having dubbed a special type of portal a "Multiportal")
Zadara the Titan (quoted as saying "She who controls the powder, controls the multiverse..." in one of her less than lucid moments)

Ambrus, please drop me a mail if you need any other information from these three articles.


----------



## Ambrus

A big thanks to Echohawk for the information on these elusive articles. I've sent you an email with a request for further info.

Also, for those who've asked about the map, I just wanted to let you know that I've begun playing with illustrating the new buildings I intend to add. Here's a preview:







Clockwise from the top, they are the Zactar cathedral, the Tower of the Prophet, the Great Library of the Lady, the Battling Bariaur statue and the Screaming Tower.


----------



## Ryltar

Neat-o .


----------



## Ambrus

Actually, while I'm busy working on the map, I was wondering if anyone had some observations to offer for venues that they feel are incorrectly located, badly illustrated or somehow just plain wrong. A lot of stuff is placed on the map according to whatever makes most sense to me, but I'm curious if there are differing opinions out there.


----------



## Defier

So far I don't have seen any mistakes on the venues list Ambrus, but I haven't make an extense survey either. The only confuse part to me is the integration of the list of places from the game Torment into the basic layot of the Hive (I know is not somenthing easy anyway)
As a sugestion, I would locate the the Zactar cathedral into the Foundry District under the fog of the Foundry, that area is little populated. 


The figures of the new buildings are very nice and cool. You could possibly individualize each one building and street with this and Sigil would almost como alive.     
hahahhaha just a joke, that would be insane  

Great work.


----------



## Ambrus

Defier said:
			
		

> The only confuse part to me is the integration of the list of places from the game Torment into the basic layout of the Hive (I know is not something easy anyway)



Well, if you want a peek behind the curtain so to speak, take a look at my original pieced together Torment map showing how the various Hive Ward play-areas supposedly link up. You'll notice the venue locations were added to later help me in my work.






After I did that, I superimposed the Torment map on top of the In the Cage map, and adjusted it's angle and size so that two large recognizable landmarks (in this case, the Mortuary and Ragpicker's Square) on both maps aligned properly. Then I assigned locations for the various venues approximately where they appeared. Hopefully that makes some measure of sense to the curious. A similar effort was done with the Clerk and Lower Wards play areas.






			
				Defier said:
			
		

> As a suggestion, I would locate the the Zactar cathedral into the Foundry District under the fog of the Foundry, that area is little populated.



Heh. That's not a bad idea. Being lost in the smog would help explain why Cagers have left a huge empty building unoccupied for so long, city-space supposedly being rare and precious and all... 


			
				Defier said:
			
		

> Great work.



Thanks.


----------



## Ambrus

I have two favors to ask of anyone who takes an interest in what I'm doing:

Because of something I read in a forum post I discovered a Forgotten Realms novel, Tymora's Luck, that has a few chapters set in Sigil; one I didn't previously know about. I've since purchased a copy from my FLGS and am making my way through it. I'd appreciate it if anyone here could tell me if there are any other such D&D novels that feature the city of Doors. I'm looking for new sources to index and I'm just trying to make certain I don't miss anything. Check the my download page on planewalker.com to see a full list of every Planescape source I'm aware of.

To that end, I'm also looking into the old Blood Wars collectible card game. I do own one of the Duel Decks, but I certainly don't have a full set of every card produced for this CCG; but I'm betting someone here does... I've read that the Warlord's Tactical Manual includes pictures of every card, but I don't know if that also includes the three Escalation Packs (Rebels and Reinforcements, Factols and Factions and Powers and Proxies) or not. What I'd like is to know which Warlord or Legion cards feature unique individuals whose home is "Sigil" along with any distinct Battlefields are in the City of Doors. I just figured I'd try asking for help before I contemplate shelling out some big bucks on Ebay for the Warlord's Tactical Manual for what might prove to be a pointless effort.


----------



## Ambrus

Just wanted to mention the newly posted NPC list update. This latest update brings the grand total of Sigilian NPCs past the four digit barrier to *1,016*!

I've made a real push to complete my indexing work of all missing sources including:
• A Guide to the Astral Plane supplement
• A Guide to the Ethereal Plane supplement
• The Inner Planes supplement
• A Player's Primer to the Outlands boxed set
• Planes of Chaos boxed set
• Planes of Conflict boxed set
• Planes of Law boxed set
• Baldur's Gate II video game
• Planescape: Torment novel
• Tymora's Luck novel
• All Polyhedron Magazines _*(Much thanks to Echohawk for his help with this!)*_

That leaves only two other Planescape products; neither of which I currently have:
• Blood Wars CCG
• Planescape Sketchbook _(One can always dream right?)  _

Also, as requested, I've gone back and corrected all of the Class/Hit Dice entries (wherever possible) to bring them fully in line with published 3ed sources. Naturally errors and omissions have likely snuck into the document, so if you find any such mistakes please point them out to me in this thread so that I can make the necessary corrections. Thanks!

I'm currently working on updating the Sigil Map and Venues List (which just passed the big *300* mark) together; though they won't likely be done before the new year. Sorry.


----------



## Defier

*Sigil map*

Hi Andrus, happy new planar year!  

Well, I would like to ask if you have any prevision when yours Sigilan map update with the new locations will be ready? Well, you now, I just want to print it    I want to start my Sigilian only focused campaign with the motto "Escape from the Cage" soon . I'd invite you, but I live in a distant plane of existence (Brazil).  

You promised!   

Defier.


----------



## Oryan77

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Because of something I read in a forum post I discovered a Forgotten Realms novel, Tymora's Luck, that has a few chapters set in Sigil;



Is that the book where the primes enter Sigil and meet a blue skinned Tiefling that begins speaking the chant? I believe the primes say something to each other about not understanding what the Tiefling is saying. If that's the same book, then nevermind. If I'm thinking of another book, I'll try to figure out which book that was. I read it about 11 years ago, and only read that chapter because it was about Sigil   



> I certainly don't have a full set of every card produced for this CCG;



I don't own the Tactical Manual and I'm shy a few of the cards from the set. But I do have about 1600 Blood War cards that I've been trying to sell off for $25. Let me know if you'd be interested in them   
My email is oryan1977 at yahoo.com


----------



## Ambrus

Defier said:
			
		

> You promised!



Uh oh... Honestly, since I posted the last few updates and didn't receive any replies, I kind of figured that others might have lost interest in my ongoing efforts. Since I felt that I was only working for myself, I have to admit that I kind of slackened off following the holidays. Now I realize that I was mistaken and will endeavor to pick up the pace again. Thanks for the kick in the butt.  

You know, one thing that would ease up on my game-prep commitments (and thereby give me more time to work on the map) would be if someone *cough cough* Oryan *cough cough* would be kind enough to put together PH2 affiliations for the two Sects selected by PCs in my group; the Ring Givers & Guardians.  

Speaking of Oryan...







			
				Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Is that the book where the primes enter Sigil and meet a blue skinned Tiefling that begins speaking the chant?



No, that'd be _Finder's Bane_.







			
				Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I don't own the Tactical Manual and I'm shy a few of the cards from the set.



It's alright, I managed to get a hold of a copy and so have indexed (with the help of a good magnifying glass!) all Blood War cards. I'm certain you could easily get the money you're looking for if you were to sell your card collection on ebay though. I'm certain you must have some of the rare cards amongst your 1600.


----------



## Oryan77

Ambrus said:
			
		

> You know, one thing that would ease up on my game-prep commitments (and thereby give me more time to work on the map) would be if someone *cough cough* Oryan *cough cough* would be kind enough to put together PH2 affiliations for the two Sects selected by PCs in my group; the Ring Givers & Guardians.



Haha, man, now you want post-faction war affiliations?!   I probably won't be able to help out there. I'm still running a pre-faction war campaign and haven't needed to create any new affiliations.

I keep forgetting about the affiliations though. I have 2 new PCs in my group that need affiliations for pre-faction war factions that I still haven't finished updating.


----------



## Ambrus

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Haha, man, now you want post-faction war affiliations?!



I'm also running a pre-faction-war campaign; both the Ring-Givers and Guardians existed as Sects long before the war.

S'okay. Now I at least have someone I can point to as the reason my map-work is lagging behind when Defier comes a-calling.


----------



## Oryan77

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm also running a pre-faction-war campaign; both the Ring-Givers and Guardians existed as Sects long before the war.



Yeah but you actually have players that want to join them pre-faction wars? What, the other factions aren't enough for them   



> S'okay. Now I at least have someone I can point to as the reason my map-work is lagging behind when Defier comes a-calling.



That's ok, I've been blaming you for months as the reason my players don't have a fully updated Sigil map   j/k


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just wanted to drop in and say what a staggering amount of work this looks to have been!

Congratulations on it!


----------



## Ambrus

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Just wanted to drop in and say what a staggering amount of work this looks to have been! Congratulations on it!



Thank you kindly Tallarn.

Having taken Defier's inquiry about my progress on the map to heart, I've jumped back into illustrating iconic Sigil buildings. Here are a few Hive Ward favorites from the Torment video game. Starting at the top and going clockwise they are: the Office of Vermin and Disease Control, the Temple of Aoskar, the Smoldering Corpse Bar complex, Arlo's Flophouse, the Gathering Dust Bar, Old Mebbeth's Hut and the Styx Oarsman (in keeping with the new floor-plan presented in Expedition to the Demonweb Pits).


----------



## Defier

Hail Ambrus! Glad to see that you don't give up your Sigil's map effort.   
The buildings from Torment are just perfect, in fact they help to recognize them directly on the map without the necessity to consult the legend. From my part I'm revising always that I can your NPC and Locations lists while reading the old planescape stuff. Until now, no mistakes hehehe.

The next thing to bring Sigil alive is to do a complete planar list of officials portals from/to Sigil. What do you think if we and any other who might want to join start to make this effort? In fact  I am already start it, the problem (for other english planewalkers at least)  is that the thing is in portuguese, but I could give the "coordinates" from the portals in the books that I had "scanned"for the portals. That done the complete portals list could even be indexed in your map with a symbol and number, in a kind of "DM version only". What do you think of the idea?
[]
Defier.


----------



## Ambrus

Heh. I'm glad to hear that you haven't yet found any mistakes in my work Defier. I'd love to hear about any that you might find though, so keep up the good work!  

As I see it, such a list of "official" portals would be kind of piecemeal, incomplete and of little consistent use to DMs. Portals appear, disappear and shift at the whims of the Lady of Pain; that is, wherever and for however long the DM wants them to be there. Also consider the events in the Faction War scenario for instance; all stable portals in Sigil got rearranged! An "official" list would therefore be of some limited utility, I'd think.

Although I applaud your effort to index all portals (and would be curious to see your list) I decided long ago not to bother with such a thing myself. Since I'd have to start rereading all of the myriad sources to try and find all such "official" portals, I have to admit the idea doesn't appeal to me overmuch. You're welcome to continue to do so yourself however, but I've got enough on my plate for the moment.  

Speaking of which; a few new additions. Clockwise from the top they are: the Brothel of Slaking Intellectual Lusts, Sharegrave's Guildhouse, Ku'atraas' Warehouse and Fell's Tattoo Parlor.


----------



## Ruined

The images look great Ambrus. Glad to see you're still keeping up with this effort.

I was curious, are you adding any non-canon material?  I know there's all sorts of ancient stuff out there and there's the matter of an unending workload, but the great one that came to mind was the material from the Mimir. It may not be official, but the writeups from Brix's Guide to Sigil were phenomenal (as was most of the info on that site).

http://mimir.net/brix/index.shtml


----------



## Ambrus

I'm afraid not, no. My self-appointed mandate has always been to only include canon material in my indexing work. Though many might debate which material qualifies as canonical, I take it to mean anything directly produced by TSR, Wizards of the Coast, or another company  who is/was officially licensed to produce Planescape material. So that excludes pretty much all fan-created material including stuff on the Planewalker or Mimir sites as well as my very own stuff.

Certainly some of the fan-created stuff is awesome, but one has to draw the line somewhere after all. For the sake of completeness, my mandate also means that I have to unfortunately add in some "cannon" material which isn't particularly great. *cough* _Blood Wars Trilogy_ *cough cough*  

With well over 1,000 NPCs and 300 venues, it's not as if we're exactly starving for more venues after all.


----------



## I'm A Banana

> So that excludes pretty much all fan-created material including stuff on the Planewalker or Mimir sites as well as my very own stuff.




Hey, Planewalker is officially liscnenced to release the 3e setting, IIRC.


----------



## Ambrus

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Hey, Planewalker is officially liscnenced to release the 3e setting, IIRC.



That's true to a certain extent, though I'm not sure how much control WotC has, if any, over Planewalker's content. Also, most of its content is fan-created and dipping into that boundless realm is an invitation to an nigh infinite amount of new content. Like I said, for the sake of my sanity, I have to draw the line somewhere.  

Now time for another map progress report; I offer up the Torment Clerk's Ward buildings. Clockwise from the top they are, Goncalves' Tailor Shop, the Pestle Apothecary, the Art & Curio Galleria, Vrischka's Curiosity Shoppe, Finam's Study and Iannis' Advocacy Office.







I'd like to draw your attention to the Advocacy Office for a brief moment for I believe it deserves to win Sigil's _golden lemon architectural award_. Sure Vrischka's Curiosity Shoppe looks like a sacrificial altar built by aliens, but it does have some aesthetic style at least. The advocacy office on the other hand is just plain goofy. It started out as a nice simple two story brownstone, but then somebody decided to pimp-out the place with a few creative additions; a trio of big gable spikes (no big deal, every building in Sigil has em), a large circular window that would make Doctor Strange jealous, a two story metal grate covering the side wall, twin metal truss columns in front, a matching ladder, a giant hubcap with copper piping of dubious utility and, most notably, the tail fins from a 1959 Cadillacs Eldorado. Exactly what is being advocated in this office I fear to imagine.


----------



## Defier

Ambrus did you plan to individualize every building of Sigil?   They are great.
Some sugestions:

You could possibly characterize "only" the 290 the buildings that you listed from the official stuff  or at lest those with designs in the several adventures/supplements of Planescape. In doing so, the many dms of the planes can in time just look to the building and recognize without aids.  

You now, I always think that the main buildings of the factions are a little to BIG in the map. I know that they are central in Sigil's day life, but even so some of them look with to much zoom :\ . The mortuary for example can cause you problems to fit all those buildings of Torment. Those outer walls are not part from the map of the structure in the Factol's Manifest. 

Commentaries: The Styx Oarsman design is cool but I think that they confused with the Black Sail Tavern & Inn   

The Advocacy Office is really something but I you'd like to see the Siege Tower Smithy adapted


----------



## Ambrus

Defier said:
			
		

> or at lest those with designs in the several adventures/supplements of Planescape. In doing so, the many dms of the planes can in time just look to the building and recognize without aids.



That's kind of my insane tentative plan. I don't know if it's really possible, but I'm slowly moving in that direction.







			
				Defier said:
			
		

> You now, I always think that the main buildings of the factions are a little to BIG in the map. I know that they are central in Sigil's day life, but even so some of them look with to much zoom :\.



I largely agree (heh heh) and I might tweak the faction headquarters here and there to make them a bit smaller and more in keeping with their various pictures from numerous supplements. It's a very subjective job with a fair bit of creative license needed however.







			
				Defier said:
			
		

> Those outer walls are not part from the map of the structure in the Factol's Manifest.



True, but the curtain wall does appear in both the Torment video game and is pictured in a Factol's Manifesto illustration.







			
				Defier said:
			
		

> Commentaries: The Styx Oarsman design is cool but I think that they confused with the Black Sail Tavern & Inn



They do appear rather similar, but the Black Sail is clearly described as having a ship's prow with sails and a figurehead over the entryway while the map of the Styx Oarsman included in Return to the Demonweb Pits clearly shows that the second floor of the building is shaped like a ship's hull. Confusing or not, what can I do but present them as described? 

If you want to get really confused about these places then read up their entries in Polyhedron magazine, which relocates both business to the edge of the ditch.


----------



## Oryan77

Ambrus said:
			
		

> read up their entries in Polyhedron magazine,



Maybe I've missed it in this thread, or it was listed in another thread; but what are all the 3e issues of Dungeon Mag & Dragon Magazines that have planar related details?

I've been trying to gather nall of these sources into my campaign notes and I'm wondering if there are more things like faction prestige classes and such that I might be missing.

I was also wanting to reference as much magazine info as I can to help finish up the faction affiliations.


----------



## Ambrus

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Maybe I've missed it in this thread, or it was listed in another thread; but what are all the 3e issues of Dungeon Mag & Dragon Magazines that have planar related details?



The Dragondex should be able to point you to all planar related articles in Dragon Magazine.

Dungeon Magazine only ever published two adventures for Planescape. They were _Umbra_ in issue #55 and _Nemesis_ in issue #60. Aside from that, various Downer comics featured the Planescape setting as a backdrop in various issues; check out my Sigil Resource documents for specific issue numbers for those featuring the City of Doors if you're interested. None of them featured any of the factions specifically IIRC.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ambrus

An odd request. I'm having trouble finding clear images online of the half-dozen buildings in the Lower Ward in the Torment video game. Since I don't currently have access to the game itself at the moment, would someone be able to take some screen captures and get them to me somehow? If not I'll have to try some other means of continuing my illustrative work. :\


----------



## Defier

What images of buildings of the Lower Ward do you need exactly Ambrus?


----------



## Ambrus

A closer look at Penn's Print Shop, the Vault of the Night World Warehouse, the Siege Tower Smithy, Hamrys' Caskets, the Bones of the Night, Brokah & Miccah's Pawnshop and the Marketplace would be helpful.


----------



## Defier

Ok Ambrus. I finally get Torment in my hands and an old save game, but I don't have a clue in how to make the screens captures.  
Any clues?


----------



## Ambrus

How to do it depends on which platform and operating system you're using. I'm on a Mac myself so I'm not all that familiar as to how to go about doing it on a PC. Below is list of instructions I found and copied from an online help resource. Hopefully it'll answer your questions. Once ready, could you please email me the screen shots? My email is unhatched(at)hotmail(dot)com  


*Screen shot*

A screen shot (sometimes called a screen capture) is a copy of the screen's contents that can be saved as a graphics file or copied into a document or graphics editor. Various programs are available for creating screen shots, but it is easy to do without any special program.
To take a screen shot on a Windows platform, you press the Print Screen button (usually on the top row of the keyboard) to get a shot of the entire screen. To get a shot of the active window only, you press the Alt key and the Print Screen key at the same time. The screen shot is copied to the clipboard (the memory area that temporarily stores information to be copied to another location ) and can then be pasted into a document in a word processing program such as Word or WordPerfect, or into an image editor, such as Adobe Photo Shop, Paint Shop Pro, or Microsoft Paint if you want to alter the image.

On a Macintosh platform, you press the Command, Shift, and 3 keys to create an image file (called a PICT file). If you press 4 instead of 3, the cursor changes to allow you to select an area of the screen to save. Command, Shift, and 4 with the Caps Lock pressed allows you to create a circular image. Any of the commands with the Control key pressed copies the image to the clipboard.

On a Unix platform, there are different methods for the various interfaces. A common one is the command xwd -out filename.xwd, which allows you to click a screen to make an image file.


----------



## Ambrus

Many thanks to Defier for procuring many many views of all the buildings in the Lower Ward!  

Damn... now I have no excuse to continue procrastinating...


----------



## Knightfall

Weeeeeee!  

Yoink!


----------



## underthumb

Just wanted to compliment you on this remarkable map. Really, really cool.


----------



## Ambrus

Thank you kindly. I'm still working on an updated version of the map; should be done sometime this decade.


----------



## Thanael

For more options at making screenshots, download FastStone Capture, it's a free for home use screen capture program.


----------



## timbannock

Nice work!


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres

I just wanted to congratulate you, Ambrus, on this very, _very_ fine map. I'm eagerly awaiting the updated version, and dreaming about a full size print. 

In the meantime, would you be so kind as to turn us all green with envy by posting a picture of the full size map you printed?


----------



## Ambrus

Dunno if it'd make anyone green with envy but since you asked, here's my map laid out for a session.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres

Ambrus said:


> Dunno if it'd make anyone green with envy but since you asked, here's my map laid out for a session.



That looks positively awesome!

Now I do feel a little on the green side...


----------



## TylerDurden

*Awesome map*

Where do you get the map. The download link does not work.

Also what size paper did you print it on?


----------



## Duskblade

Ambrus said:


> Dunno if it'd make anyone green with envy but since you asked, here's my map laid out for a session.




I could really use a map of Sigil like that. I even have a nice little bundle of cash put aside to pay for the printing of one. Is there a service you used?


----------



## Ambrus

TylerDurden said:


> Where do you get the map. The download link does not work.



You can download it here. What link are you referring to?



TylerDurden said:


> Also what size paper did you print it on?



Mine is printed on a single sheet of paper 36 inches wide by 25 inches high.


----------



## calimedic911

Ambrus said:


> You can download it here. What link are you referring to?
> 
> Mine is printed on a single sheet of paper 36 inches wide by 25 inches high.



Hey Ambrus,

FANTASTIC work... 
I was wondering if you ever got that BIG map up?  I have access to a plotter and would love to print up a hi res version and fram it for placement in my game room/office

also it seems like the npc and vewnue list are gettign page not found errors.... 

Thanks for the work... love it

Sean B


----------



## calimedic911

Ambrus said:


> You can download it here. What link are you referring to?
> 
> Mine is printed on a single sheet of paper 36 inches wide by 25 inches high.



Hey Ambrus,

FANTASTIC work... 
I was wondering if you ever got that BIG map up?  I have access to a plotter and would love to print up a hi res version and fram it for placement in my game room/office

also it seems like the npc and vewnue list are gettign page not found errors.... 

Thanks for the work... love it

Sean B


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the many kind words of late. I have to admit that it's been getting me motivated to get back to work on the update. I still have some buildings to illustrate...


Duskblade said:


> Is there a service you used?



That copy of the map was printed on a large format inkjet printer.


calimedic911 said:


> also it seems like the npc and vewnue list are gettign page not found errors....



Funny; I fixed those links just a month or two ago. Ah well. They should be working again now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ambrus

Alright. Enough talking about it; I've once again begun illustrating the remaining buildings for my project of updating the Sigil map. Here's a preview; clockwise from the top left they are Durkayle's Tower, the _Siege Tower _smithy, the _Vault of the Ninth World_ warehouse, the _Marketplace_, the _Bones of the Night_ and _Café Leonan_.








While I'm at it, I'd be curious to hear suggestions as to which remaining buildings other believe should be illustrated (because they're somehow distinctive in appearance) or re-illustrated (because the existing map illustration seems somehow erroneous. I've been going at it according to my own best judgement, but I'd be curious to hear other opinions on the subject.


----------



## Ambrus

I've been busy. Behold the latest, and likely last, collection of Sigil landmarks. Clockwise from the top left they are: the Tavrat Chol Moc tannery, the statue of Bigby, Hamrys' Caskets, the Lost Dragon bar, the Cantrian clocktower, Harbinger House, the Tri Nic'Epona colossus and Brokah & Miccah's pawnshop. 






And that's about it for the prep work. All I'm missing to get started on the map proper is a decent view of the Lower Ward's Penn's Print Shop from Torment to illustrate. Would someone be kind enough to provide me with a screen capture of it? 

Edit: Got the screen capture and completed the last building.


----------



## Ambrus

For those interested, just a quick post to say that work has continued on the Sigil map version 2.0. I'd say that I'm about a 1/3 of the way through, with work progressing well and the toughest part behind me. Speaking of the toughest part, check out this rough draft of the new Lower Ward and Ditch areas. 






On top of adding in all of the relevant buildings from the Torment video game, I've also included all the features of the Ditch from the Polyhedron Magazine article _Of Sigil and the Sea_ and all the named streets from the _Dead Gods_ adventure. I'm particularly proud of the Industrial Stiches and Taker's Lock. Critique and suggestions are of course welcome.


----------



## timbannock

You are da man!


----------



## underthumb

The progress looks great. Thanks again for working on this. Also, if you ever end up creating a non-abstract map of Sigil, that would be amazing, and I fully encourage it.

Just FYI, the NPC Database link is broken again.


----------



## aboyd

Your work on map 2.0 is so cool I might just cry.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the kind words guys. Honestly, seeing that people still post to this thread occasionally is what keeps me motivated to continue working on the map. So thanks for the proverbial whip crack. 



underthumb said:


> Also, if you ever end up creating a non-abstract map of Sigil, that would be amazing, and I fully encourage it.



Woah... That's a whole other kettle of fish. I've often entertained dreams of trying my hand at a non-abstract building by building map of the Cage, but the logistics involved would make it a herculean task. Each of Sigil's wards individually is, on average, bigger in surface area than the largest fantasy cities that have been professionally mapped out to date (including Waterdeep, Plotus, greyhawk and the like). To work at an equivalent scale, in which most buildings wouldn't appear much larger than a pinhead, it'd require a map roughly 2-ft by 15-ft in length. The way I figure it, the only way to do it would be to produce five poster-sized maps; one per ward (with the Guildhall and Market Wards together). Even at that scale the largest building in Sigil, lets say the Gatehouse, would appear smaller than a postage stamp.

I'd love to tackle such a job, but that's what it'd be: a job. I'd need some funding to make it happen sometime in the foreseeable future. So, as much as I would love it, I just don't see it happening unless WotC sees fit to hire me full time as a cartographer. Sorry. 



underthumb said:


> Just FYI, the NPC Database link is broken again.



I've updated the links on the first page of this thread, assuming that was the link you were referring to. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ambrus

aboyd said:


> Your work on map 2.0 is so cool I might just cry.



Now now. Cowboy up there soldier. Everything is going to be okay...


----------



## lin_fusan

I'm crying too. I wish I was running a Planescape campaign just so I can use these maps. 

I'm so glad you guys are keeping the setting alive through planewalker.com. I keep wanting to jump in a help, but life always interferes with the fun...


----------



## Ripzerai

Beautiful! Thanks for doing these things, really.

I feel like I should say something constructive, but the only thing I can think of at the moment is slightly deconstructive - Bigby doesn't have a beard in most published illustrations. Not that that's a problem; he could have grown a beard while he was in Sigil, or the statue might have been made by sculptors who've never seen Bigby. It might originally have been a sculpture of a different wizard, later identified with Bigby. It could be a different Bigby, perhaps an ancestor of the current one. Maybe he has a detachable beard that serves as his familiar (I imagine it makes a trilling noise when it's feeling stressed, and on those occasions Bigby tells it to "Calm down, Beardy, old girl."). And the picture's so small it might not depict a beard anyway. Hardly worth mentioning, but I feel like contributing _something_. So there you have it: the Bigby's Beard Issue, and suggested accompanying rationalizations.


----------



## Ambrus

Nice to hear from you Ripzerai. 

I figure that I must be on the right track if the worst criticism you can offer is that I got Bigby's personal grooming wrong. Honestly, I can't recall ever having seen an image of the iconic Greyhawk wizard though I suppose I may have simply failed to realized that that was who an image I saw was intended to depict. I don't suppose you could direct me to an online image of Bigby could you?

I'll be sure to correct my mistake since you bothered to point it out, and since including an image of his character on the map was intended to be a respectful nod to the late Mr. Gygax.


----------



## Thanael

There's a picture of the complete Circle of Eight in Vecna Lives. (Rary looks funny in it.)

I believe there's a picture of Bigby in the Living Greyhawk Journal #0, part of which is available here  (but sadly not the picture) There's is at least a description of him. He is on the cover of LGJ#0 though, but i can't find a bigger version than this one: 





(I believe he's the guy with the hood up, and he seems to have a goatee at least)


----------



## Ripzerai

Ah, yes, you're right, Thanael; Bigby is the one with the hood, and he has a neatly trimmed brown beard.

I was thinking of his illustration in _Mordenkainen's Fantastic Adventure_:


----------



## TarionzCousin

Most people would recognize Bigby if the statue just had huge oversize hands.


----------



## Ambrus

Well, the statue is standing on a huge oversized hand pedestal; does that count?


----------



## Ripzerai

Any thoughts on including the Sigilian venues described in Kingdom of the Ghouls?


----------



## Ambrus

Thank for the heads up regarding Kingdom of Ghouls Rip. Yes indeed I do, though not just the venues but the NPCs as well. Seems both the NPC and venues databases will require some updating. Now I just need to try and get access to the pages concerning Sigil so that I can pour over them and get the specifics (names, descriptions, page numbers, locations, etc). Anyone have a copy who would be willing to help out?

I'm also looking forward to the release of the 4e Manual of the Planes to see what else might have been added in Sigil's writeup there.


----------



## avin

4e motp doesn't add much to Sigil. In fact, it doesn't even mention the dabus...


----------



## Ambrus

Perhaps I'm mistaken, I don't actually follow 4e news very closely, but isn't there a product due out in August featuring a full write-up of Sigil? I thought it was the 4e MotP but it might be another product altogether.


----------



## avin

Isn't it DMG2?


----------



## Ambrus

Ah, that'd be it then. Due out in September according to Amazon.


----------



## Number 6

*NPC download*

The link for the NPC database document on the page at Planewalker doesn't seem to work.

Based on the work put into the map and the list of venues, I'm *very* impressed and can't wait to check it out!

After having the Planescape campaign on my shelf ever since it came out, I'm finally running it with my current gang.  That stuff is absolutely wonderful and massively useful.  We're having a great time with it.

If only they made more miniatures that suit the Planescape campaign.


Please update us when the document is available once again.

Thanks from another fan.


----------



## Ambrus

The errant link has been fixed and should work properly now.

Thanks for the kind words. It's always nice to hear that someone has dusted off their old Planescape books to run a new campaign. Let me know how you're getting on.


----------



## sigalig

*Excellent!*

Excellent! I'm running a Planescape game online with MapTool, and this is about to become my players' main view of their characters' home city.


----------



## Clueless

I'm glad it's back up - feel free to ping me if it breaks again!


----------



## SilverFox

I was wondering if the venues list is still available somewhere? I've had a copy of the map for a while (awesome work Ambrus!!) but never managed to get the venues. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can give in tracking this down.


----------



## Ambrus

Simply follow the links in my signature.


----------



## avin

Got my copy of Dungeon Master Guide II (4E). Some interesting small pieces of fluff if you're interested.


----------



## Ambrus

Although I'm not into 4e I did flip through a copy in my FLGS and liked what I say about the Cage. Then again, seeing anything new about the Cage is always a pleasure unless it's really bad.

I have been hoping to sit down with a copy so as to update the online resources, but don't really want to buy the book simply for the Sigil chapter. I'm sure I'll find a solution to this quandary in time.


----------



## SilverFox

Ambrus said:


> Simply follow the links in my signature.




Thanks Ambrus! And thanks too to Clueless for getting this working again. Respect and applause to both of you.


----------



## StarFyre

I'm currently looking into getting this map printed on high quality photo paper (if very large poster sheets are available), full colour, and then laminated for us.

I've started to DM a new heavy house ruled 4e/3.5E mix Planescape campaign...where at least for the first 4-6 levels.

It's gone well from the first session... and i gave a smaller copy of this mapto everyone; some of whom are new to planescape and had issues navigating thru the city..hehe

1 person cut it up and taped it into a ring 

Sanjay


----------



## Mortuis

Is there a version of this map without the location markers?  (M1, M2, M3, etc)


----------



## idilippy

Just wanted to post and say that all the links are broken now. I was really looking forward to the NPCs list especially, and the Venues list as well, does anybody have them saved or a working link for them?


----------



## Ambrus

Hm. I wasn't aware that the links no longer work. I haven't dealt directly with the Planewalker site years so I've no idea what's going on there. I still have the excel files I believe however. I'd be happy to send it to you if you like.


----------



## Clueless

I'm still here (and there) - the move to the new site hosting broke a few things, they're fixed now. [MENTION=17691]Ambrus[/MENTION] - I'm working on an upgrade to the backend of this system, to make things much cleaner for you to work with. So expect me to ping you on email or PM with some new goodies soon.


----------



## Number 6

Good news!  I'm looking forward to this, too.


----------



## Clueless

Updates are in - the interface has shifted a little Ambrus, but all the data has been loaded and is connected to your account for managing if you need to update something in the future - you should be good from here. Let me know if something doesn't quite work right.

That link, for those who need it:  
Sigil Resources | Planewalker


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=17691]Ambrus[/MENTION] [MENTION=11802]Clueless[/MENTION]
Major thread revival! Any chance we can get these great resources back up, either here or at Planewalker?


----------



## Mortuis

Quickleaf said:


> @_*Ambrus*_ @_*Clueless*_
> Major thread revival! Any chance we can get these great resources back up, either here or at Planewalker?




Looks like planewalker is having trouble getting it's content back online.  I have these files if you need them, where do you want me to put them?


----------



## Quickleaf

Mortuis said:


> Looks like planewalker is having trouble getting it's content back online.  I have these files if you need them, where do you want me to put them?




Thanks Mortius. Why not upload them to ENWorld?


----------



## Mortuis

Quickleaf said:


> Thanks Mortius. Why not upload them to ENWorld?



ENWorld won't let me upload them.  The files are too large for their filetype.


----------



## Morrus

Mortuis said:


> ENWorld won't let me upload them.  The files are too large for their filetype.




That's just a setting, I expect.  What file type and size are we talking about?


----------



## Mortuis

Sigil NPCs is an 597kb xls
Sigil Venues is an 59kb xls
Sigil map is an 8.8mb pdf

I could probably get venues up, enworld chokes on the NPC spreadsheet but the Venues is significantly smaller.  I figured it'd just be easier to upload them all to the same place, wherever it is you want them, though.  Invariably there are lurkers here who will want the files as well, but I'm not willing to have them live in my dropbox perpetually just to keep a link from dying.


----------



## Mortuis

Hah, just realized I wasn't replying to the same person.  It looks like I have 2gb of space to play with on uploads, but the NPCs file is too large of a file for it's type to be allowed.  I stopped there though, didn't check if there's a problem with the pdf.


----------



## Chris633

Quickleaf or Mortius, any chance I could get those Sigil files? I am planning on running a campaign in Sigil and would love to get my hands on those! Thanks!


----------



## Mortuis

I still have the files, but I'm still bumping into the enworld limitations preventing me from uploading them to the forum.  Let me know where you want me to send/place them and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Ambrus

Nice to see these files are still seeing some use so many years later. Cheers.


----------



## avin

Sorry for disturbing this topic's rest.

Any chance of this Sigil NPC List is still around?


----------



## Mortuis

I still have it, let me know where you want me to send/put it.


----------



## avin

Will send you a PM. Thank you very much.


----------



## Clueless

We also have all of planewalker's data available on dropbox (for the extra backup security) - that dropbox is here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b16ln87z6qvb7wd/AACFU4N6Ye6o54-3QyrHDbSNa?dl=0

What you're looking for is under "Extra Data"


----------



## Clueless

Also worth nothing - since we do have the Storage for it - if there are other files any of y'all think we need to be hosting, send me a PM and some information about where it's from and we'll get it up!


----------



## avin

[MENTION=11802]Clueless[/MENTION] opening XLS file gives me an error:

Not Found											

The requested URL /sites/default/files/sites//files/Sigil NPCs 5.xls was not found on this server.											

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Clueless

Ah - I see. Thanks - it looks like we have a bad file pull for that. Let me go see if I can run down a better copy of the information and get those files updated.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## avin

I tried to ask that on Planewalker a few days ago. Lost my password tho. 

Asked half a dozen times to reset it but it never arrives on my e-mail.


----------



## Clueless

Check your spam and junk mail settings. 99% of the time emails from forums get eaten by those settings. Email notifications are going out. If you remember your user name I can check in our lists and see if there's something else with the account.


----------



## Ambrus

It's been ages since my Planescape campaign ended. It's gratifying to know that people are still using my material. Kudos to Clueless for her hard word in keeping it available all these years. Let me know if there's something of mine that's gone missing. I should still all have it available.


----------



## avin

Didn't find them in spam.

Same user I use here: "Avin". Caps on A in Planewalker.


----------



## Clueless

[MENTION=17691]Ambrus[/MENTION] - if you still have the Excel files of the originals - drop them my way so i can update real quick? That may be faster than me trawling through the server. 

 [MENTION=6762]avin[/MENTION] - I'll take a look


----------



## Ambrus

Sorry Clueless, I looked on my system and I'm not finding the files. I must have archived them onto an external drive awhile back; which I unfortunately can't find ATM. So maybe it'll be faster for you to locate them on your server after all.


----------



## avin

Still looking for these docs


----------



## avin

Found this: http://mysidia.org/Planescape/OldDM/Sigil NPC List.xls


----------



## avin

From here: http://mysidia.org/Planescape/OldDM/


----------



## Pterias

Hey, I recently sent my party on a jaunt through Sigil, and while looking for more resources online I found links to these files on Planewalker. Sadly, the direct links were broken and only a couple things showed up elsewhere, like this thread. I went back and did some digging on Planewalker and started fooling with the odd urls, cutting out redundant looking parts, etc., and viola!

I managed to put together working urls for 4 files (I can't post actual links yet due to low post count):
- mimir.planewalker.com/sites/default/files/Sigil Venues2.xls
- mimir.planewalker.com/sites/default/files/Sigil NPCs 5.xls
- mimir.planewalker.com/sites/default/files/Sigil_ID.pdf
- mimir.planewalker.com/sites/default/files/Sigil_Map2.pdf

These files are super awesome! I've used them to help flesh out the city and bring a Sigil street-crawl to life! My thanks to the author and to the Planewalker folks for hosting them!


----------



## JBGarrison72

Are the NPC and Venues lists available as PDFs anywhere by chance?


----------

